# Portergaff



## Doug81 (24/9/13)

Hi all.

For some reason or another, my body doesn't handle beer very well at all anymore - I get severe headaches and seem to get quite drink in a short amount of time.

Because of this, I'm looking for some alternatives. I like having a drink but I'm pretty sure my body is telling me it's time to find an alternative to beer.

So I've been thinking about the good old Portergaff. I love this drink and I think as I can mix it quite weak then it should solve the above mentioned issues. My only concerns are these; 1. I want to use a 100% preservitive/chemical free stout - any suggestions? 2. The thought of drinking all that lemonade (and sugar intake) can't be a good idea. So I'm hoping that maybe someone out there might have a homemade lemonade recipe that doesn't involve as much sugar as store bought?

My other thought is, has anyone tried actually home brewing a Portergaff beer? Could a home brew stout be mixed with a lemonade in a fermentor to produce a ready made Portergaff? I was thinking maybe the sugar in the lemonade would substitute the usual sugars required in making a standard stout?

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## winkle (24/9/13)

Drink Mild.


----------



## sp0rk (24/9/13)

Do you also get hot and flushed?
My wife had a similar problem start up around 2 years ago and It's only just stopped happening in the last few months
She did notice that beans (especially soy) and nuts helped prevent it
After reading up on it, there is evidence that altering your diet can help prevent the issue


And like Winkle said try a Mild or a low alcohol beer
I make a Maris Otter and Fuggles SMaSH during summer to quaff on hot days, I usually keep it close to 3% ABV
Try something like this to see how it affects you


----------



## Doug81 (24/9/13)

sp0rk said:


> Do you also get hot and flushed?
> My wife had a similar problem start up around 2 years ago and It's only just stopped happening in the last few months
> She did notice that beans (especially soy) and nuts helped prevent it
> After reading up on it, there is evidence that altering your diet can help prevent the issue
> ...


Hi mate.

No I don't get the hot flush thing happening but I do tend to get sneezing fits. On further research I've found a few other people that have mentioned allergic reactions to the preserves in pub bought beers. Some other people are saying that stock beers are full of histamines also. I'm starting to think there might be something in this.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/9/13)

If you did make up a concoction with a lemon? stout recipe and ferment it you would end up with something stronger than a portergaff. You could try a few all day binges and get your drinking legs back.


----------

